

Tell HN: Official "Clone" Thread. - mahmud

This is a thread to call out the all too similar websites/web apps.<p>Add your own look-a-likes.
======
mahmud
<http://www.geticeberg.com/>

<http://www.icebrrg.com/public/howto.aspx>

<http://www.readwhale.com/>

Coincidences in name, color scheme, graphics and even _functionality_.

